
Gov Whitmer target of threats on private FB groups ahead of armed rally: Lansing - aspenmayer
https://www.metrotimes.com/news-hits/archives/2020/05/11/whitmer-becomes-target-of-dozens-of-threats-on-private-facebook-groups-ahead-of-armed-rally-in-lansing
======
aspenmayer
Original title too long. It was:

Gov. Whitmer becomes target of dozens of threats on private Facebook groups
ahead of armed rally in Lansing

